# Dave Meers Tricep power



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

anyone who interested in the iron game here and lifting heavy ass weights will of heard of Dave

he is in many respects one of the best pressers in the uk with the freakiest triceps ever seen

just wanted to share a few vids with the UK-M lads


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

his triceps really are arm quads

beast!


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Your right his tri's are like tree trunks lol... Impressive


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i was loading and spotting at the england final big dave was in it , think he had 7 or 8 reps of the 150 log for a small guy he is fcuking big .


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

He's a bit of a brute.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

he tore his right calf on the tyre flip he strapped it up and carried on like it didnt happen lol mental .


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

60kg db extensions is mental


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Dave is a top fella, trained and competed with him a few times. Runs a strongman unit in Tamworth and welcomes anyone to come and have a pop.

He said to me last time I saw him he was going to retire from strongman into Powerlifting - and with his circa 400kg raw squat, 260ish bench and 370ish deadlift raw he will be a force to reakon with.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Dave is a top fella, trained and competed with him a few times. Runs a strongman unit in Tamworth and welcomes anyone to come and have a pop.
> 
> He said to me last time I saw him he was going to retire from strongman into Powerlifting - and with his circa 400kg raw squat, 260ish bench and 370ish deadlift raw he will be a force to reakon with.


awesome mate

he certainly is a huge lifter, his legs and arms dont resemble that of a human

would love to see some of his squatting


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

That's insane!


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Incredible. I thought I was doing good at 30kg. Blokes a beast


----------

